# How to get my puppy to be calm around kids?



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

There are tons and tons of little kids in my neighborhood, and they all come to see my 9 1/2 week old gsd. My puppy is extremely mouthy (as most puppies are lol) and I'm worried she'll harm the little ones while she's trying to play. She draws blood quite often with me (and trust me I'm working on her bite inhibition) so I'm always worried she'll play too hard with the kids. Most of the kids are from ages 4-9 so they're pretty fragile. Is there any way to get her to be gentle around the kids? I don't want her scaring them, as when she's older she'll be intimidating enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to keep an eye on her with the kids, and if she bites them like she will you (and my pups will) then she can't play with the kids while you work this out.

Make sure you read up on the http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html <-- click that

So much you can do to help with this and sign up for those PUPPY CLASSES!

aw:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I wouldn't allow a mouthy pup around little kids until you get it under control. When my male got past that stage, he was taught to "down" when approached by children. He ended up doing this without being told later on, so my full grown male was never a threat to children (from their point of view). He loved everyone, though... as long as they weren't a clear threat.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My pups interaction with kids was very controlled. Kids must be quiet and calm. Lots of treats and having puppy sit. We worked on calmness with all involved! But, once, pup did get access to a kiddo. The little boy started running but was soon being spun in circles by his backpack! Hogan was just a baby and able to accomplish this naughtiness! Everyone involved were doggy people had a good laugh minus the swinging child, thankfully. It is not something you want to happen and not in the neighborhood! I am super restrictive with my dogs around neighbor kids. I just do not want trouble for anyone. Kid interaction is important but laying the groundwork for calmness and control a big part of it. Kids inspire excitement in pups.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Jag said:


> I wouldn't allow a mouthy pup around little kids until you get it under control. When my male got past that stage, he was taught to "down" when approached by children. He ended up doing this without being told later on, so my full grown male was never a threat to children (from their point of view). He loved everyone, though... as long as they weren't a clear threat.


I have a question - what if the pup continues to be mouthy past the prime socialization period? How do you socialize that pup with kids?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

blackshep said:


> I have a question - what if the pup continues to be mouthy past the prime socialization period? How do you socialize that pup with kids?


You can still have kids around your dog, and expose them to the children, but with RULES that you are there to make sure are followed. By the kids and as well as the dog.

I like the idea of the 'down', quiets things and can keep the kids more easily at the end without the playful teeth. The teeth that you can keep busy with a toy/treats/or just focused on you.


----------

